# Amazing Family-Friendly Halloween Album now Commercially available for the FirstTime.



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks for the link. I'll definitely check this out for my son.


----------



## Vatermann (Oct 27, 2009)

You're welcome. My kids love it. My wife and I find ourselves singing the songs throughout the day too. My kids have nicknamed one of the decorated houses in our neighborhood "The Needleman's House" (see Buster the Ghost). This guy puts on a show for our local libraries every year and performs the music. He's been selling his CD's for near or below cost for years. After a show a few weeks ago, I convinced him to put his album up on itunes and amazon. It would be great if he could make a little money and buy some new equipment for his shows. Here's a youtube video the library system put together to advertise his show: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G8Nj8vKHnP8


----------

